# Curva Milan: insulti a minacce a Donnarumma



## admin (28 Agosto 2021)

Come documentato da calciomercato.com, la curva del Milan presente a Milanello per sostenere la squadra ha esposto uno stisscione contro Donnarumma:"Gli infami non si dimenticano. Stai attento quando girerai per Milano".


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come documentato da calciomercato.com, la curva del Milan presente a Milanello per sostenere la squadra ha esposto uno stisscione contro Donnarumma:"Gli infami non si dimenticano. Stai attento quando girerai per Milano".


Donnarumma passerà alla storia per essere entrato nel dizionario dei sinonimi.
Lo si trova alla voce 'infame'.
Sei un donnarumma. -cit-

Speriamo le ambizioni della lingua italiana siano in linea con quelle del ragazzo.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (28 Agosto 2021)

Uno dei più grandi infami passati per il nostro calcio e non siamo solo noi tifosi del Milan a pensarlo. Gli auguro di stare benissimo fisicamente ma di fare una carriera mediocre scaldando le panchine in giro per l'Europa


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Agosto 2021)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Uno dei più grandi infami passati per il nostro calcio e non siamo solo noi tifosi del Milan a pensarlo. Gli auguro di stare benissimo fisicamente ma di fare una carriera mediocre scaldando le panchine in giro per l'Europa


Farà da riserva il record di clean sheet e i donnarumma boys lo celebreranno.


----------



## Giangy (28 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come documentato da calciomercato.com, la curva del Milan presente a Milanello per sostenere la squadra ha esposto uno stisscione contro Donnarumma:"Gli infami non si dimenticano. Stai attento quando girerai per Milano".


Ormai per me non esiste più questo essere, acqua passata. Comunque finalmente uno striscione serio della curva.


----------



## Teddy (28 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come documentato da calciomercato.com, la curva del Milan presente a Milanello per sostenere la squadra ha esposto uno stisscione contro Donnarumma:"Gli infami non si dimenticano. Stai attento quando girerai per Milano".


Sembra più per Calhanoglu, che a Milano ci gioca ancora. Comunque messaggio squallido e da condannare.


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Agosto 2021)

Teddy ha scritto:


> Sembra più per Calhanoglu, che a Milano ci gioca ancora. Comunque messaggio squallido e da condannare.


Nessuno gli farà nulla. Ci mancherebbe pure. E' solo uno sfogo.
Il vero male lo ha fatto lui al milan.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (28 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come documentato da calciomercato.com, la curva del Milan presente a Milanello per sostenere la squadra ha esposto uno stisscione contro Donnarumma:"Gli infami non si dimenticano. Stai attento quando girerai per Milano".


Una volta esisteva lo stile Milan. I giocatori restavano con piacere, si incatenavano ed erano i procuratori a fare carte false affinché i loro assistiti giocassero da noi. Adesso li perdiamo a zero, poi li insultiamo una volta che sono partiti, come se poi una volta partiti arrivassero Messi e Ronaldo. Come se il problema non fosse la proprietà e un totale disinteresse dei risultati sportivi. Così ci adeguiamo anche noi tifosi alla mediocrità della proprietà (e dirigenza) assecondandola, trovando alibi. Ci stiamo trasformando in tifosi da piccolo club, i tifosi del Perugia o della Ternana si comportano così.


----------



## Rivera10 (28 Agosto 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Una volta esisteva lo stile Milan. I giocatori restavano con piacere, si incatenavano ed erano i procuratori a fare carte false affinché i loro assistiti giocassero da noi. Adesso li perdiamo a zero, poi li insultiamo una volta che sono partiti, come se poi una volta partiti arrivassero Messi e Ronaldo. Come se il problema non fosse la proprietà e un totale disinteresse dei risultati sportivi. Così ci adeguiamo anche noi tifosi alla mediocrità della proprietà (e dirigenza) assecondandola, trovando alibi. Ci stiamo trasformando in tifosi da piccolo club, i tifosi del Perugia o della Ternana si comportano così.


Lo stile Milan esisteva quando potevamo pareggiare o sopravanzare le offerte dei club per i nostri migliori giocatori ed esiste ora dal momento che non trucidiamo chi non vuol starci e vuole andare via per prendere cifre fuori dal mondo. Piuttosto direi che ne esiste poco tra i tifosi che per tutta l'' estate rompono i gabbasisi lamentandosi di tutto prima che cominci addirittura il calciomercato. Fossi in alcuni tifosi mi farei un' analisi di cosa significhi tifare questa squadra e poi, se non ne fossi soddisfatto, andrei a tifare per chi vince( onesti, gobbi ladri, etc) senza per forza di cose sfrantumare le balle in continuazione.
Quanto ai balordi che espongono striscioni nemmeno si commentano più.


----------



## SoloMVB (28 Agosto 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Una volta esisteva lo stile Milan. I giocatori restavano con piacere, si incatenavano ed erano i procuratori a fare carte false affinché i loro assistiti giocassero da noi. Adesso li perdiamo a zero, poi li insultiamo una volta che sono partiti, come se poi una volta partiti arrivassero Messi e Ronaldo. Come se il problema non fosse la proprietà e un totale disinteresse dei risultati sportivi. Così ci adeguiamo anche noi tifosi alla mediocrità della proprietà (e dirigenza) assecondandola, trovando alibi. Ci stiamo trasformando in tifosi da piccolo club, i tifosi del Perugia o della Ternana si comportano così.


Infatti,obiettivo raggiunto,far credere agli allocchi che sìa solo colpa dei giocatori cattivoni,chissà se vedremo mai uno striscione contro la proprietà,forse quando non concederà più i biglietti gratis e benefit di vario genere.


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Agosto 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Donnarumma passerà alla storia per essere entrato nel dizionario dei sinonimi.
> Lo si trova alla voce 'infame'.
> Sei un donnarumma. -cit-
> 
> Speriamo le ambizioni della lingua italiana siano in linea con quelle del ragazzo.


Mi sarei fermato alla prima riga, sia per lui che per cacc4noglu che per il caprone kessie


----------



## 7AlePato7 (28 Agosto 2021)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Lo stile Milan esisteva quando potevamo pareggiare o sopravanzare le offerte dei club per i nostri migliori giocatori ed esiste ora dal momento che non trucidiamo chi non vuol starci e vuole andare via per prendere cifre fuori dal mondo. Piuttosto direi che ne esiste poco tra i tifosi che per tutta l'' estate rompono i gabbasisi lamentandosi di tutto prima che cominci addirittura il calciomercato. Fossi in alcuni tifosi mi farei un' analisi di cosa significhi tifare questa squadra e poi, se non ne fossi soddisfatto, andrei a tifare per chi vince( onesti, gobbi ladri, etc) senza per forza di cose sfrantumare le balle in continuazione.
> Quanto ai balordi che espongono striscioni nemmeno si commentano più.


E no.. ti piacerebbe. Vai a tifare tu Perugia e Ternana.


----------



## pazzomania (28 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come documentato da calciomercato.com, la curva del Milan presente a Milanello per sostenere la squadra ha esposto uno stisscione contro Donnarumma:"Gli infami non si dimenticano. Stai attento quando girerai per Milano".


Questo genere di minacce le eviteterei.
Passa solo come vittima.


----------



## SoloMVB (28 Agosto 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Questo genere di minacce le eviteterei.
> Passa solo come vittima.


Alla società interessa che passi come unico colpevole e ci sono riusciti.


----------



## Rivera10 (28 Agosto 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> E no.. ti piacerebbe. Vai a tifare tu Perugia e Ternana.


Io tifo per questa squadra dapprima che tu nascessi. L' ho seguita nel 69 quando vincevamo la nostra seconda coppa campioni, con la Cavese in B e la seguo ora con orgoglio e passione. Nemmeno ti dico di andare a tifare Perugia e Ternana perché quelle squadre nemmeno se lo meritano tifosi come te.


----------



## Cenzo (28 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come documentato da calciomercato.com, la curva del Milan presente a Milanello per sostenere la squadra ha esposto uno stisscione contro Donnarumma:"Gli infami non si dimenticano. Stai attento quando girerai per Milano".



Hanno scritto anche “Donnarumma ingrato ********, fai più schifo di Leonardo”


----------



## 7AlePato7 (28 Agosto 2021)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Io tifo per questa squadra dapprima che tu nascessi. L' ho seguita nel 69 quando vincevamo la nostra seconda coppa campioni, con la Cavese in B e la seguo ora con orgoglio e passione. Nemmeno ti dico di andare a tifare Perugia e Ternana perché quelle squadre nemmeno se lo meritano tifosi come te.


Mamma mia che livelli... Ognuno tifa come cavolo vuole. Se a te piace sta dirigenza, pace.. io ho un'altra visione e di certo non devo cambiare squadra. C'hai 60 anni e vai in giro a litigare nei forum con chi non la pensa come te.


----------



## BossKilla7 (28 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come documentato da calciomercato.com, la curva del Milan presente a Milanello per sostenere la squadra ha esposto uno stisscione contro Donnarumma:"Gli infami non si dimenticano. Stai attento quando girerai per Milano".





admin ha scritto:


> Come documentato da calciomercato.com, la curva del Milan presente a Milanello per sostenere la squadra ha esposto uno stisscione contro Donnarumma:"Gli infami non si dimenticano. Stai attento quando girerai per Milano".


Per quei barboni di Idiott mai una parola invece. Schiena dritta e via


----------



## Rivera10 (28 Agosto 2021)

.


----------



## Route66 (28 Agosto 2021)

Cenzo ha scritto:


> Hanno scritto anche “Donnarumma ingrato ********, fai più schifo di Leonardo”


Non vedo nessun insulto....forse il paragone con la escort di lusso?!?


----------



## 7AlePato7 (28 Agosto 2021)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Veramente di litigare con gente come te non ho alcun interesse ma se ogni volta che entro qui leggo sempre i soliti attacchi a tutto ciò che riguarda il Milan, permettimi, un po' mi girano. Perché ormai l' abbiamo capito tutti il tuo punto di vista.


Elliott non è il Milan. Maldini non è il Milan. Il Milan sono i colori, la società. Non la proprietà o la dirigenza che in quel momento c'è. Se a 60 anni suonati non hai capito ste cose non so che dirti. Buona giornata.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (28 Agosto 2021)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Per quei barboni di Idiott mai una parola invece. Schiena dritta e via


Per Idiott solo complimenti invece... Avanti tutta come dicevano con Berlusconi.


----------



## Baba (28 Agosto 2021)

Cenzo ha scritto:


> Hanno scritto anche “Donnarumma ingrato ********, fai più schifo di Leonardo”


Mi piace che hanno messo in mezzo pure Leonardo, non guasta mai


----------



## 7AlePato7 (28 Agosto 2021)

Baba ha scritto:


> Mi piace che hanno messo in mezzo pure Leonardo, non guasta mai


Basta non criticare chi c'è e sputare melma su chi non ci sta più... Ormai sta "curva" l'abbiamo capita. La curva dei leccapiedi. Per orbitare nell'ambiente Milan oggi il requisito è uno e uno soltanto: fare il leccapiedi.


----------



## mil77 (28 Agosto 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Mamma mia che livelli... Ognuno tifa come cavolo vuole. Se a te piace sta dirigenza, pace.. io ho un'altra visione e di certo non devo cambiare squadra. C'hai 60 anni e vai in giro a litigare nei forum con chi non la pensa come te.


Veramente sei tu che a chi non la pensa come te che scrivi di andare a tifare Perugia e Ternana...io sinceramente non capisco come si possa dire di fare il tifo x una squadra e poi criticarla sempre e comunque x partito preso qualsiasi cosa faccia...


----------



## Rivera10 (28 Agosto 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Elliott non è il Milan. Maldini non è il Milan. Il Milan sono i colori, la società. Non la proprietà o la dirigenza che in quel momento c'è. Se a 60 anni suonati non hai capito ste cose non so che dirti. Buona giornata.


Senti Ciccio, so perfettamente cosa sia il Milan senza che tu dalla tua poltrona me lo venga a spiegare. Di certo il Milan non è Eliott. E io lo combatto non comprando prodotti di aziende riconducibili agli americani, non sbraitando da dietro una tastiera. Maldini che tu e compagnetti qui dentro insultate dalla mattina alla sera, rappresenta lui si lo stile del club.Se Paolo non vi va bene proponetevi in qualità di direttore dell' area tecnica mandando i vostri CV in sede ma portate almeno rispetto per chi il Milan lo rappresenta con la sua famiglia gloriosamente da sessant'anni.Buonanotte.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (28 Agosto 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Veramente sei tu che a chi non la pensa come te che scrivi di andare a tifare Perugia e Ternana...io sinceramente non capisco come si possa dire di fare il tifo x una squadra e poi criticarla sempre e comunque x partito preso qualsiasi cosa faccia...


Guarda che ha scritto lui prima di dire baggianate.


----------



## ILMAGO (28 Agosto 2021)

io sono contrario a questi striscioni gratuiti. fischiassero i giocatori in 90 mila a san siro quando li affrontiamo, ma il calcio deve rimanere calcio all'interno del rettangolo di gioco.


----------



## Ecthelion (28 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come documentato da calciomercato.com, la curva del Milan presente a Milanello per sostenere la squadra ha esposto uno stisscione contro Donnarumma:"Gli infami non si dimenticano. Stai attento quando girerai per Milano".


Sarebbe meglio pensare al futuro invece che al passato, perché non è che appaia roseo.


----------



## mil77 (28 Agosto 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Guarda che ha scritto lui prima di dire baggianate.


Ho letto, so leggere e soprattutto non dico baggianate. Il primo a scrivere di andare a tifare Perugia e Ternana a chi non la pensa come te sei stato tu!


----------



## jacky (28 Agosto 2021)

Perché il Milan ha una curva…
Ma dai massa di lecchini. Ricordo ancora che fecero con Mirabelli Fassone e Montella


----------



## 7AlePato7 (28 Agosto 2021)

.


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Agosto 2021)

Ragazzi , perdonatemi se mi intrometto : io impazzisco quando si litiga tra noi per via delle 'fazioni' ben chiare che si sono create ed esprimo quello che è il mio stato d'animo che, mi permetto di dire, è quello di quasi tutti : qua siamo tutti milanisti e ognuno vive il tifo giustamente a modo suo.
Ci sta anche dei essere critici verso i dirigenti anzichè verso la proprietà ma sono certo che quando si discute con altri tifosi di altre squadre siamo tutti pronti a fare fronte comune .

I panni sporchi, come si suol dire, si lavano in famiglia e allor ben venga anche la critica, seppur dura, nelle nostre segrete mura.
Questo non vuol dire che non si è tifosi o lo si è meno di altri....


----------



## 7AlePato7 (28 Agosto 2021)

Route66 ha scritto:


> Non vedo nessun insulto....forse il paragone con la escort di lusso?!?


Sí intanto lui va a Parigi a giocare con Messi, Neymar e forse Haaland. Noi stiamo qui a segarci con Castillejo. Sarebbe meglio vedere cosa stanno combinando i nostri, col loro progetto tecnico inesistente prima di insultare giocatori che se ne vanno.


----------



## Zenos (28 Agosto 2021)

È tanto irriconoscente lui ed infame Leonardo quanto incompetenti i nostri dirigenti che se li fanno soffiare da sotto il naso.


----------



## __king george__ (28 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come documentato da calciomercato.com, la curva del Milan presente a Milanello per sostenere la squadra ha esposto uno stisscione contro Donnarumma:"Gli infami non si dimenticano. Stai attento quando girerai per Milano".


sicuri che non sia per il Turco?

comunque stavolta sono stati diretti e comprensibili non c'è che dire...  stavolta non ci si può lamentare..hanno agito in stile curva romana o curva inter..


----------



## Route66 (28 Agosto 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Sí intanto lui va a Parigi a giocare con Messi, Neymar e forse Haaland. Noi stiamo qui a segarci con Castillejo. Sarebbe meglio vedere cosa stanno combinando i nostri, col loro progetto tecnico inesistente prima di insultare giocatori che se ne vanno.


Ma sai il punto non è questo secondo me.
Un calciatore è un professionista e come tale può andare a giocare dove decide lui e dove lo pagano meglio, mica è un vitello marchiato a fuoco dalla fattoria di nascita.
Il fatto che se ne sia andato in quel modo subdolo e vigliacco farà di lui un ingrato e un pezzo di sterco a vita e il paragone he hanno fatto con la escort di lusso è quanto di più azzeccato abbia letto negli ultimi anni.


----------



## mil77 (28 Agosto 2021)

.


----------



## Shmuk (28 Agosto 2021)

Siamo ancora in estate, potevano scrivere qualcosa tipo "Rumma Rumma, vieni a pescare con noi, ci serve il verme" cit.

Le minacce fisiche lasciamole alle tifoserie in odore di mafia, please.


----------



## jacky (28 Agosto 2021)

E hanno osannato Kessie.
Poi tra 2 mesi minacciano anche lui.
che gentaglia


----------



## admin (28 Agosto 2021)

*Avete rotto le palle. Da adesso in poi fioccano i ban *


----------



## 7AlePato7 (28 Agosto 2021)

Route66 ha scritto:


> Ma sai il punto non è questo secondo me.
> Un calciatore è un professionista e come tale può andare a giocare dove decide lui e dove lo pagano meglio, mica è un vitello marchiato a fuoco dalla fattoria di nascita.
> Il fatto che se ne sia andato in quel modo subdolo e vigliacco farà di lui un ingrato e un pezzo di sterco a vita e il paragone he hanno fatto con la escort di lusso è quanto di più azzeccato abbia letto negli ultimi anni.


Va bene, ma cosa ti porta insultare un giocatore che se ne va? Boh... Cosa cambia a livello dei nostri piani? Noi dobbiamo pensare alla nostra situazione, se la proprietà e la dirigenza stanno operando bene. Chissene dei giocatori che se ne vanno...


----------



## overlord (28 Agosto 2021)

.


----------



## admin (28 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Avete rotto le palle. Da adesso in poi fioccano i ban *


.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (28 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come documentato da calciomercato.com, la curva del Milan presente a Milanello per sostenere la squadra ha esposto uno stisscione contro Donnarumma:"Gli infami non si dimenticano. Stai attento quando girerai per Milano".



È vero leggendolo così sembra più plausibile che sia per la turca


----------



## chicagousait (28 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come documentato da calciomercato.com, la curva del Milan presente a Milanello per sostenere la squadra ha esposto uno stisscione contro Donnarumma:"Gli infami non si dimenticano. Stai attento quando girerai per Milano".


Ora l'eroe nazional popolare passerà anche da vittima


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (28 Agosto 2021)

Curva inutile come sempre  
L'infamone dollarman ha fatto la sua scelta,l'unica cosa che possiamo fare è quella di augurargli di passare tutta la stagione in panchina a guardare il portiere titolare del psg...NAVAS

Poi se un giorno le nostre strade si dovessero incrociare,allora si che gli faremo passare 90 minuti di fuoco a suon di fischi e cori.
Ma striscioni e minacce simili....mah


----------



## mil77 (28 Agosto 2021)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> È vero leggendolo così sembra più plausibile che sia per la turca


 No no c'è scritto Donnarumma: noi gli infami...


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Agosto 2021)

Non è che bisogna andarne fieri ma uno sfogo è comprensibile. 
Questo è scappato approfittando degli stadi chiusi. Altrimenti gli ultimi mesi al Milan sarebbero stati un inferno per lui.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (28 Agosto 2021)

chicagousait ha scritto:


> Ora l'eroe nazional popolare passerà anche da vittima


Minacciare una persona non è esattamente il massimo. Sebbene siano striscioni, non è che stai tranquillo... Sarebbe meglio evitare questi comportamenti anche perché non portano a nulla di buono. Non ho letto nulla contro Elliott, contro la moda di perdere i giocatori a parametro zero danneggiando il club.


----------



## marcus1577 (28 Agosto 2021)

Elliott è il proprietario del club e si autodanneggerebbe?
Non mi risulta che singer faccia i rinnovi ai giocatori..suvvia ma scherziamo?


----------



## Zenos (28 Agosto 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Minacciare una persona non è esattamente il massimo. Sebbene siano striscioni, non è che stai tranquillo... Sarebbe meglio evitare questi comportamenti anche perché non portano a nulla di buono. Non ho letto nulla contro Elliott, contro la moda di perdere i giocatori a parametro zero danneggiando il club.


Ma guarda Elliot ha scucito sull'unghia 30 milioni per Paqueta,35 per Piatek ed entrambi si sono rivelati dei fail clamorosi. Quindi ci sta che ad un certo punto abbia detto all'area sportiva fermi tutti,al massimo posso dare un tot budget a stagione e con quelli si è deciso di riscattare Tomori e Tonali. Tutto il resto lo si fa a 0 o quasi sperando di beccare il Tomori di centrocampo,il Tomori della fascia,quindi si procede con tentativi e preghiere.Non di certo il modus operandi di dirigenti con gli attributi quadrati.Tra l'altro i giocatori che vanno via a 0 sono la cartina tornasole dell' ineguatezza per mancata esperienza ad oggi di Paolo e Massara nel ruolo.
Cosa voglio dire,se devo proprio imputare una critica ad Elliott la faccio per non essersi garantita in dirigenza delle figure top,di elevata esperienza e competenza preferendo probabilmente una bandiera parafulmine inattaccabile,e direi che finora tutto va secondo i loro piani.


----------



## claudiop77 (28 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come documentato da calciomercato.com, la curva del Milan presente a Milanello per sostenere la squadra ha esposto uno stisscione contro Donnarumma:"Gli infami non si dimenticano. Stai attento quando girerai per Milano".


Esagerati.
Va bene insultarlo, ma minacciarlo no.


----------



## rossonero71 (28 Agosto 2021)

Una domanda sorge spontanea: se il bimbominkia avesse fatto incassare qualcosa al Milan, queste contestazioni ci sarebbero state?


----------



## mil77 (28 Agosto 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Una domanda sorge spontanea: se il bimbominkia avesse fatto incassare qualcosa al Milan, queste contestazioni ci sarebbero state?


Penso proprio di no


----------



## Zosimo2410 (28 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come documentato da calciomercato.com, la curva del Milan presente a Milanello per sostenere la squadra ha esposto uno stisscione contro Donnarumma:"Gli infami non si dimenticano. Stai attento quando girerai per Milano".



Approvo e avrei aggiunto una postilla per Kessie.


----------



## Dexter (28 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come documentato da calciomercato.com, la curva del Milan presente a Milanello per sostenere la squadra ha esposto uno stisscione contro Donnarumma:"Gli infami non si dimenticano. Stai attento quando girerai per Milano".


Doveva rimanere per giocarsi il quarto posto in campionato, il terzo posto nei gironi di Champions e per allenarsi con Castillejo, Krunic e Pierre Kalulu. Il tutto guadagnando di meno


----------



## Zosimo2410 (28 Agosto 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Una domanda sorge spontanea: se il bimbominkia avesse fatto incassare qualcosa al Milan, queste contestazioni ci sarebbero state?


No


----------



## el_gaucho (28 Agosto 2021)

Non condivido il post di minaccia, e andrebbe evitato.
Concordo invece con l’altro. Lui è un infame, sia lui che Leonardo fanno schifo, lui forse un po’ di piu‘. Tutto torna.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (28 Agosto 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> No no c'è scritto Donnarumma: noi gli infami...



Vista adesso la foto


----------



## rossonero71 (28 Agosto 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Penso proprio di no


È allora torniamo sempre al punto di partenza, che se ne sia andato da una parte tecnica/sportiva non interessa a nessuno, che un figlio cresciuto se ne sia andato causando un danno economico è mal digerito da tutti,a ragione direi.


----------



## el_gaucho (28 Agosto 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Una domanda sorge spontanea: se il bimbominkia avesse fatto incassare qualcosa al Milan, queste contestazioni ci sarebbero state?


Non credo proprio. La scelta di lasciare e’ legittima.
baciare la maglia ogni 2*3 e poi fare scadere il contratto per andare via a 0 e danneggiare economicamenete la società che dici di tifare da bambino e tutte le altre sciocchezze che diceva, questo è un comportamento da infame.
comunque io non vedo l’ora che non si parli più dell’ex portiere con accostamento al Milan e ci si concentri su presente e futuro


----------



## Stylox10 (28 Agosto 2021)

Sono tutte cose inutili… serve indifferenza e sostenere al massimo Magic Mike.

Piuttosto potevano chiedere civilmente spiegazioni a Kessie dato che a Tokyo ha parlato ai tifosi dicendo avrebbe firmato al rientro dalle Olimpiadi.


----------



## rossonero71 (28 Agosto 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> No


Esatto.
Quindi tralasciando la parte sportiva,dove ognuno può pensarla come vuole, diciamo che il fatto di minacciarlo può essere scorretto, ma il fatto che ognuno di noi li riservi un mezzo chilo di saliva sarebbe il giusto ringraziamento da parte nostra.


----------



## rossonero71 (28 Agosto 2021)

el_gaucho ha scritto:


> Non credo proprio. La scelta di lasciare e’ legittima.
> baciare la maglia ogni 2*3 e poi fare scadere il contratto per andare via a 0 e danneggiare economicamenete la società che dici di tifare da bambino e tutte le altre sciocchezze che diceva, questo è un comportamento da infame.
> comunque io non vedo l’ora che non si parli più dell’ex portiere con accostamento al Milan e ci si concentri su presente e futuro


Ci concentreremo uguale sul futuro, specialmente Maignan che dovendo far dimenticare " sportivamente " mister cesso,ci metterà il 200% in più.


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come documentato da calciomercato.com, la curva del Milan presente a Milanello per sostenere la squadra ha esposto uno stisscione contro Donnarumma:"Gli infami non si dimenticano. Stai attento quando girerai per Milano".


in ritardo di 4 anni


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Agosto 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Alla società interessa che passi come unico colpevole e ci sono riusciti.


in questo caso lo è, un cesso come lui non può chiedere più di 4M. 
comunque è una vicenda a lieto fine questa, ci siamo liberati di lui e ne abbiamo uno meglio, perchè se era per noi lo tenevamo per 25 anni il caprone.


----------



## King of the North (28 Agosto 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Mamma mia che livelli... Ognuno tifa come cavolo vuole. Se a te piace sta dirigenza, pace.. io ho un'altra visione e di certo non devo cambiare squadra. C'hai 60 anni e vai in giro a litigare nei forum con chi non la pensa come te.


La tua visione è chiara. Quindi non trovo necessario che qualsiasi sia il topic torni a scrivere menate su Elliott, Maldini e quanto siano fighi all’altra sponda del naviglio. Abbiamo capito. Ora torna a tifare Inter


----------



## gabri65 (28 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come documentato da calciomercato.com, la curva del Milan presente a Milanello per sostenere la squadra ha esposto uno stisscione contro Donnarumma:"Gli infami non si dimenticano. Stai attento quando girerai per Milano".



Scorretto e inutile fare striscioni così.

Scorretto perché le minacce non vanno mai bene, Inutile perché non più tardi di un mese fa oltre la metà della tifoseria lo glorificava e gli avrebbe dato milioni a vanvera. C'è chi s'era spinto anche quasi alla cifra che prende al PSG, rendiamoci conto.

Crei un mostro e poi ti lamenti? Bah.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (28 Agosto 2021)

Striscione doveroso, anzi sono stati fin troppo leggeri.


----------



## numero 3 (28 Agosto 2021)

Il tifo è tifo, il tradimento c'è ' stato sia da parte di Calha che di Donnarumma, lo striscione fa parte del rituale ultras, ovvio che questi stessi tifosi se in giro per Milano incontrano questi soggetti non vanno certamente a osannnarli ma credo anche non tirino fuori spranghe e bastoni.. 
Hanno mandato un segnale ...
Non sono graditi e non verranno dimenticati un giorno se torneranno da avversari avranno una "bellissima" e particolare accoglienza .


----------



## mil77 (28 Agosto 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> È allora torniamo sempre al punto di partenza, che se ne sia andato da una parte tecnica/sportiva non interessa a nessuno, che un figlio cresciuto se ne sia andato causando un danno economico è mal digerito da tutti,a ragione direi.


Certo il problema non è che sia andato via, e che lo abbia fatto a 0 e non abbia voluto rinnovare, anche x poi essere venduto, a nessuna cifra. Il problema è che ha voluto privilegiare il guadagno del suo procuratore piuttosto che della società che lo ha cresciuto


----------



## Baba (28 Agosto 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Una domanda sorge spontanea: se il bimbominkia avesse fatto incassare qualcosa al Milan, queste contestazioni ci sarebbero state?


Secondo me no, giustamente.


----------



## Zenos (28 Agosto 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Una domanda sorge spontanea: se il bimbominkia avesse fatto incassare qualcosa al Milan, queste contestazioni ci sarebbero state?


E che gli vuoi dire ad un top player che cerca un contratto migliore ed un club più prestigioso. Avrebbe avuto tutto il mio appoggio ed avrebbe tolto alibi alla nostra società.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (28 Agosto 2021)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Ma guarda Elliot ha scucito sull'unghia 30 milioni per Paqueta,35 per Piatek ed entrambi si sono rivelati dei fail clamorosi. Quindi ci sta che ad un certo punto abbia detto all'area sportiva fermi tutti,al massimo posso dare un tot budget a stagione e con quelli si è deciso di riscattare Tomori e Tonali. Tutto il resto lo si fa a 0 o quasi sperando di beccare il Tomori di centrocampo,il Tomori della fascia,quindi si procede con tentativi e preghiere.Non di certo il modus operandi di dirigenti con gli attributi quadrati.Tra l'altro i giocatori che vanno via a 0 sono la cartina tornasole dell' ineguatezza per mancata esperienza ad oggi di Paolo e Massara nel ruolo.
> Cosa voglio dire,se devo proprio imputare una critica ad Elliott la faccio per non essersi garantita in dirigenza delle figure top,di elevata esperienza e competenza preferendo probabilmente una bandiera parafulmine inattaccabile,e direi che finora tutto va secondo i loro piani.


Elliott è il principale responsabile, anche perché se metti inesperti alla guida del Milan poi i risultati sono questi. Alla stessa maniera però fare saltare trattative per un milione o due rappresenta un livello di tirchieria parossistica, che francamente nella nostra storia fatico a ricordare.


----------



## Buciadignho (28 Agosto 2021)

Ognuno ha il suo modo di tifare, ma queste cose (con ridicola minaccia annessa) le eviterei. Ci fanno sembrare delle ex-fidante tradite.

La migliore cosa da fare è l’indifferenza più totale, altro che banconote, minacce o fischi.

Forza Mike Maignan


----------



## 7AlePato7 (28 Agosto 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Ognuno ha il suo modo di tifare, ma queste cose (con ridicola minaccia annessa) le eviterei. Ci fanno sembrare delle ex-fidante tradite.
> 
> La migliore cosa da fare è l’indifferenza più totale, altro che banconote, minacce o fischi.
> 
> Forza Mike Maignan


Visto che ogni tanto siamo d'accordo.


----------



## Zenos (28 Agosto 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Elliott è il principale responsabile, anche perché se metti inesperti alla guida del Milan poi i risultati sono questi. Alla stessa maniera però fare saltare trattative per un milione o due rappresenta un livello di tirchieria parossistica, che francamente nella nostra storia fatico a ricordare.


Si ma come ti scrivevo probabilmente il fatto di avere il parafulmine Maldini, che sposa la linea societaria,lo fa andar bene in quel ruolo.
Hanno avuto Leonardo e Boban che,appena hanno capito l'andazzo,sono fuggiti a gambe levate.
Questo fa capire che del progetto sportivo a loro frega meno di zero.
Immagina poi se non ci fosse Maldini,avrebbero tutta la tifoseria e probabilmente la stampa contro.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (28 Agosto 2021)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Si ma come ti scrivevo probabilmente il fatto di avere il parafulmine Maldini, che sposa la linea societaria,lo fa andar bene in quel ruolo. Hanno avuto Leonardo e Boban che,appena hanno capito l'andazzo,sono fuggiti a gambe levate.
> Immagina se non ci fosse Maldini,avrebbero tutta la tifoseria e probabilmente la stampa contro.


Sí ma infatti quello che sta salvando Maldini è il fatto che avendo un passato da rossonero DOC risulta difficilmente criticabile dai tifosi, pertanto anche Elliott trae giovamento da questa situazione di serenità. L'importante è fare credere che vi sia un progetto e chi meglio di Maldini può convincere i tifosi di questo? Leo e Boban se la sono svignata avendo capito che le prospettive erano tutt'altro differenti rispetto a quelle millantate. Adesso si scaricano le responsabilità tutte sui giocatori, bella strategia sposata in pieno dalla curva avvezza a sputare melma su chi non c'è più, glorificando ed encomiando fino a un mese fa.


----------



## Buciadignho (28 Agosto 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Visto che ogni tanto siamo d'accordo.


È impossibile non essere d’accordo sempre, al di là di quanto alcuni utenti mi dicono 

Che poi leggo spesso i nomi che fai e le valutazioni tecniche, è mi ci ritrovo spesso.

Il “sentimento” nel calcio inteso come riconoscenza, tradimento o bandiere deve essere bandito e dimenticato. Nulla vieta che un giocatore possa essere una bandiera in futuro, e credo che noi in questo momento iniziale di rinascita in cui non possiamo avere stesse competitività o disponibilità economica ad altri dobbiamo puntare sul famoso “mulino bianco” , ma chi non vuole sposare il progetto non può essere biasimato.

La comprensibile rabbia di molti è nei modi, capisco eh, il risentimento è comprensibile. Sul piano umano possiamo discutere per giorni e sarei anche d’accordo. Però cerchiamo di non vedere tutto da tifosi, e guardiamo a cosa è diventato il calcio.

Chala gli si dovrebbe fare un coro di ringraziamento speciale per essersi levato dalle palle invece


----------



## Jino (28 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come documentato da calciomercato.com, la curva del Milan presente a Milanello per sostenere la squadra ha esposto uno stisscione contro Donnarumma:"Gli infami non si dimenticano. Stai attento quando girerai per Milano".



Io sono contro a queste forme di pensiero. Le condanno.

Detto questo Donnarumma è stato di un antipatico allucinante nei nostri confronti. Per me lui ed il Milan sono già belli che scissi.


----------



## Jino (28 Agosto 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Una volta esisteva lo stile Milan. I giocatori restavano con piacere, si incatenavano ed erano i procuratori a fare carte false affinché i loro assistiti giocassero da noi. Adesso li perdiamo a zero, poi li insultiamo una volta che sono partiti, come se poi una volta partiti arrivassero Messi e Ronaldo. Come se il problema non fosse la proprietà e un totale disinteresse dei risultati sportivi. Così ci adeguiamo anche noi tifosi alla mediocrità della proprietà (e dirigenza) assecondandola, trovando alibi. Ci stiamo trasformando in tifosi da piccolo club, i tifosi del Perugia o della Ternana si comportano così.


Ma dopo dieci anni (quasi) di nulla in ambito europeo, cosa ci si aspettava? Il Milan è tutto da ricostruire, e non lo si può fare in un paio d'anni. Da quando c'è questa guida tecnica la crescita è costante ed evidente. 

Donnarumma ed il Milan hanno le STESSE AMBIZIONI, ma non hanno gli stessi tempi per realizzarle. Gigio vista la giovane età avrebbe potuto benissimo rimanere un altro paio d'anni per far crescere il club, per arrivare a vincere qualcosa. Ma vuole vincere adesso, non ha voglia di aspettarci. Non è una questione di soldi, non sarebbe rimasto comunque, voleva andare via e basta. 

Chala non ne parliamo dai...giocatore altalenante che ha rifiutato di diventare il terzo giocatore più pagato della rosa (4.5) perchè non gli abbiamo riconosciuto di diventare il più pagato. Si signori, perchè con l'addio di Gigio e con il fatto che Zlatan parta da un parte fissa di 5 mln, Chala a 6 sarebbe stato il calciatore più pagato della rosa....ma a te sembra logico? Fosse veramente un leader, un trascinatore...dai.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (28 Agosto 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> È impossibile non essere d’accordo sempre, al di là di quanto alcuni utenti mi dicono
> 
> Che poi leggo spesso i nomi che fai e le valutazioni tecniche, è mi ci ritrovo spesso.
> 
> ...


Condivido l'analisi sull'evitare striscioni di un certo tipo, meno però la filosofia da mulino bianco. Nelle grandi squadre il mulino bianco non può esistere, da noi in epoca berlusconiana ha portato a un danno esiziale non criticare mai l'operato della proprietà e della società. La contestazione qualora vi fosse dovrebbe essere pacifica, esprimendo il proprio disappunto ma su questo i tifosi sono divisi e cristallizzati sulle proprie posizioni con la proprietà attuale. Si può fare meglio, adottare una politica eccessivamente remissiva sul mercato conduce a una eccessiva latenza del presunto progetto.


----------



## ilPresidente (28 Agosto 2021)

Donnarumma infame é stato già scritto?

l’egoismo con la mancanza di riconoscenza 
É uno dei mali peggiori dell’uomo


----------



## Buciadignho (28 Agosto 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Nelle grandi squadre il mulino bianco non può esistere, da noi in epoca berlusconiana ha portato a un danno esiziale non criticare mai l'operato della proprietà e della società.


Da noi non esisteva il mulino bianco, l'unico che firmava ad occhi chiusi era Paolo e pochi altri. Per il resto Kaka veniva rinnovato di partita in partita, e tutti avevano ingaggi da top mondo. A proposito di andare sopra le proprie disponibilità... 

Berlusconi poi é stato molto contestato eh, non so a cosa tu ti riferisca. Già nel 2003, prima di Nesta venne pesantemente cotestato perché avevamo preso "solo" Seedorf e Pirlo. Ancora le critiche post Ibra-Thiago? O le critiche post Leonardo con la curva a dire "presidente unico assente". Non sono mancate negli anni fidati, anzi pure esagerate a volte. Poi Berlusconi-Galliani ci affossarono prendendo Ibra e facendolo diventare il giocatore più pagato del mondo per una società disastrata e che lo ha dovuto vendere poco dopo, invece di andare contro il volere dei tifosi e rifondare quando i senatori erano ancora li. L'ambizione era più grande delle disponibilità.

La latenza invece proprio non la vedo eh, i giocatori arrivati sono molti e probabilmente ne arriveranno altri 2 escluso Bakayoko. Si puo' invece discutere sull'utilità di alcuni o su chi servirebbe  , sempre concorde alle nostre disponibilità.


----------



## Gamma (28 Agosto 2021)

Teddy ha scritto:


> Sembra più per Calhanoglu, che a Milano ci gioca ancora. Comunque messaggio squallido e da condannare.


Completamente d'accordo, è vero che si tratta solo di striscioni e nulla più, degli ultras, ma io li reputo comunque una caduta di stile.

Ma chissene frega di Donnarumma, basta dargli questa importanza, gli striscioni li preferirei positivi verso i nostri giocatori attuali, non negativi verso chi non è più dei nostri da quasi tre mesi...


----------



## 7AlePato7 (28 Agosto 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Da noi non esisteva il mulino bianco, l'unico che firmava ad occhi chiusi era Paolo e pochi altri. Per il resto Kaka veniva rinnovato di partita in partita, e tutti avevano ingaggi da top mondo. A proposito di andare sopra le proprie disponibilità...
> 
> Berlusconi poi é stato molto contestato eh, non so a cosa tu ti riferisca. Già nel 2003, prima di Nesta venne pesantemente cotestato perché avevamo preso "solo" Seedorf e Pirlo. Ancora le critiche post Ibra-Thiago? O le critiche post Leonardo con la curva a dire "presidente unico assente". Non sono mancate negli anni fidati, anzi pure esagerate a volte. Poi Berlusconi-Galliani ci affossarono prendendo Ibra e facendolo diventare il giocatore più pagato del mondo per una società disastrata e che lo ha dovuto vendere poco dopo, invece di andare contro il volere dei tifosi e rifondare quando i senatori erano ancora li. L'ambizione era più grande delle disponibilità.
> 
> La latenza invece proprio non la vedo eh, i giocatori arrivati sono molti e probabilmente ne arriveranno altri 2 escluso Bakayoko. Si puo' invece discutere sull'utilità di alcuni o su chi servirebbe  , sempre concorde alle nostre disponibilità.


Con mulino bianco intendo il clima generalizzato di continua e sommessa approvazione che si respira all'interno di un determinato ambiente. Il tifo rossonero organizzato, fatta eccezione nell'ultimissimo periodo dove Berlusconi e Galliani erano francamente indifendibili, ha sempre cercato di giustificare comportamenti e decisioni del presidente, dicendo che non bisognava criticare perché "si alzano coppe un anno sí e uno no". Mi riferisco al post Atene 2007 e ai continui e discutibili rinnovi dei senatori che non vennero mai criticati aspramente. Ricordo che anche qui sul forum si respirava la medesima aria che si respira adesso con Elliott, di giustificazione dell'operato della proprietà e le solite due fazioni di tifo arroccate sulle proprie posizioni. In generale il tifo milanista è stato sempre più propenso a tollerare in modo passivo l'azione di proprietà "assenti", al contrario di altre tifoserie che al primo accenno di rivisitazione delle ambizioni scendevano in piazza, in modo esagerato. 
P.S.: Berlusconi venne criticato soprattutto nell'estate del 2001 quando arrivò Pirlo ma i tifosi volevano Rui Costa che sembrava non dover arrivare perché la Fiorentina si era messa d'accordo con i Tanzi. Poi fortunatamente fu il giocatore a far saltare l'accordo tra Parma e Fiorentina.


----------

